
Rosetta's comet sings a mysterious 'song' - yiedyie
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2014/11/12/4126840.htm
======
andrelaszlo
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQwA14YWdqA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQwA14YWdqA)

------
brightsize
I imagine it sounds something like this.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnuAaKiX1sg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnuAaKiX1sg)

------
Avalaxy
Wow, that sounds like predator.

